# Confused about a preggo Platy



## JacquiC (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi!
I am completly new to the whole fish keeping thing. Yesterday I looked in my tank to find a small platy swimming around. Mama platy still looks pretty fat and has black spots at the back. Is she still pregnant? Should I move her out of the tank? I have guppies and a redtail shark in there with her.

Thank you
Jacqui


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

The gravid spot is always present in the fish but it gets bigger the closer the fish gets to delivery.
If there is a baby in the tank she hass likely dropped her fry and the other fish have eaten them.
having said this, it usually takes a number of hours to deliver all the fry unless she is one of those ditherers that takes 2-3 days to drop them all.
If you look down on her and her sides are smooth looking she has probably had all the fry. If she seems to be bulging out the sides in her rib area she is still pregnant.


----------



## chamfishlvr (Jan 22, 2010)

All of my platy females take a few days to have all of their fry, so she probably has some more in her. To be safe, put her in a separate tank for about a day or so. I didn't bother to look at the date of this post, so if this is an older post.... Oh well.


----------

